# Sea kelp supplement?



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I purchased kelp powder from an herb and spice company, so it's human grade. Purchased in bulk it was pretty cheap! I mix it with a little yogurt for Brody to take it. I know that doesn't answer your question about brands, but I do think getting it in bulk is a good option.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I have used Kelp Products of Florida Norwegian Kelp in the past for both my Silky and for my horses...You can find them online.


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

Kelp seaweed powder from dorwest herb


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We feed Healthy Paws organic Atlantic sea kelp.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I use a sea kelp powder from an organic vegan store close to my brothers diabetes center. If you have any health food stores around you I would look there. I always like supporting the small business. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

momtymztu said:


> I have used Kelp Products of Florida Norwegian Kelp in the past for both my Silky and for my horses...You can find them online.


You have a Silkie! I love Silkies! I have 5. Do you show him/her or is she/he just a pet? What is the kelp powder good for? I never thought about giving it to my Silkie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

